# Repair drywall paper before laying tile?



## amybeth25 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I started remodeling my kitchen and am stuck on what to do with my drywall. The backsplash previously was a laminate sheet attached directly to the drywall.

We got it down with little issue and have sections repaired and ready to paint. However, I have a wall that I plan on laying glass tile and I have no idea how to 'prep' the drywall.

It currently has left over glue in areas, but also has all the drywall paper ripped off in the spots that the glue stuck to the laminate when being removed. I also found a very small amount of mildew damage ( 1/2" x 5") to the drywall directly behind the kitchen sink. It was limited to the paper mainly and I have removed it. I ran some caulk where the drywall meets the countertop to fill in some gaps 1/8-1/4" wide.


My questions/concerns are:
Do I need to use sandpaper to remove the remaining glue/adhesive?
Do I need to repair/prep the drywall where the paper is gone? Basically the entire wall (once I remove the glue).. And, what do I use to repair and prep for tiling?
Is there anything special I can do to the area directly behind the sink to 'waterproof' that section?
Thank you in advance for helping me out!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If remodeling and replacing the cabinets, you will cut out the Gypsum board and replace with Durock if tiling. Also, if needing to bring wiring up to current codes, you should just tear out the Gypsum board and that way you can also check for any rot, replace insulation that is showing wear, along with the fact, that it gives you a nice clean surface for the tile, and painting.


----------



## amybeth25 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Greg, but we are leaving the existing cabinets and countertops in place. Any ideas on working around them?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would pull the cabinets from the wall, and cut a horizontal section where the Gypsum is messed up, and replace with Green Board, or Durock if tiling such as you are doing. Plus it allows you to pull new electrical if needing to bring it up to code.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just cut out the drywall between the base and wall cabinets and replace it.
Ron


----------

